# Need help with spots on high gloss trim



## usnavydoc (Jan 9, 2005)

Help!

I bought a new 330i ZHp about 2 weeks ago and am now having a problem with the high glosss trim. It was a foggy day when I bought it, so the car had water spots from the build up of moisture in the air. I took the car home and dried it - however, the spots in the high gloss trim surrounding the windows could not be removed. They look like water spots, but since they were there when I bought the car I wouldn't know what it is. I called the dealer and they told me this is normal with ZHPs, and to use wax to buff it out. I tried 3 brands of wax, including a cleaner wax, and the spots still remain. What can I do to remove them? Should I take it back to the dealer and have the detailer have a go with it?

Also, anyone have the same problem?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Try a mix of vinegar and distilled water. Start weak (about 30% Vinegar). Then build to 50/50. Try full strength last. Just do a small spot first to see if it works.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

BMW has relesed a TSB on this. Try a light polish. I have used Einszett and gotten great results on the two high gloss trim cars.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

PropellerHead said:


> BMW has relesed a TSB on this. Try a light polish. I have used Einszett and gotten great results on the two high gloss trim cars.


Seriously? There is really a Service Bulletin on keeping the high gloss trim clean?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

jetstream23 said:


> Seriously? There is really a Service Bulletin on keeping the high gloss trim clean?


Yeah. Apparently, a LOT of customers complained about water spots on high gloss trim. It's pretty noticeable after a long while of not polishing and waxing it.


----------



## Verbalkint (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes. Courtesy of UCrewX5 and X5World:
Item #23 of Body, Wheels & Styling Section of X5World

Sorry, I don't have the actual service bulletin, but here's an article referencing the issuance of that bulletin:
Re: Service Bulletin B51 53 02


----------



## usnavydoc (Jan 9, 2005)

Update:

Took the car to my dealer, Hilton Head BMW, about a 35 minute drive - when I got there the detailer wasn't there, apparently he left early for personal business. I was about to fume, thinking that I would have to drive back and return some other time. Lo and behold the sales manager, Roger Brooks, personally took my car to the detailer's shop to try and remove the spots. Alas, the spots could not be removed - whatever those spots are they ate through the finish of the trim. Roger used a light polishing compound with a buffer but did not do anything to the spots.

As a result, the dealership is ordering new trim pieces for me . I overheard them say that it costs $500 to replace the trim on both sides. Holy smokes, who knew it was so expensive? The service advisor did mention that the high gloss trim does not last though. Almost makes me wonder if I should have the matte or chrome trim installed instead.

My opinion on BMW quality is mixed now, I am not sure if those spots came from the factory or were caused while being transported here. The spots look like something saltwater would do...wonder if while being loaded on a ship somehow the mist from the sea got to it. The only areas affected are the trim pieces surrounding the window. The trim on the door frame and sideview mirror are ok. I also overheard them say that BMW will not reinburse them since they did not claim the defect when they signed for the car. Almost makes me feel bad that they are paying for this.

Finally, to give credit where credit is due, Kudos to Roger Brooks for going the extra mile. Often people post negative experiences online - but I feel it is important to give recognition to those who provide good service. In all of my years of car ownership I have never seen someone from the management level try to help a customer the way he did. His help sure made it less stressful to get those trim pieces ordered. The salesperson and parts employee kept looking at each other wondering how to proceed.

Hopefully this will get fixed in a satisfactory manner. Anything I should watch out for when they are replacing the trim? I am really worried they will scratch or damage the paint of my car like bodyshops before did. I will keep you posted, and thanks for all the advice.


----------



## usnavydoc (Jan 9, 2005)

My dealer uses a carwash to wash their cars! Makes me wonder if they put my car through it before the delivery...


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

usnavydoc said:


> Holy smokes, who knew it was so expensive? The service advisor did mention that the high gloss trim does not last though. Almost makes me wonder if I should have the matte or chrome trim installed instead.


 :angel: I switched FROM the matte mouldings. The high gloss is just such a nice detail. 








a BUNCH of pieces:








putting them on (and the new glass):








As for durability, I would say that like anything else, if you treat it right, you will have a long and happy life with your high gloss mouldings.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

What is the suggested protection for the high gloss trim? Can you use Klasse AIO on it? Should you wax it? etc.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

jetstream23 said:


> What is the suggested protection for the high gloss trim? Can you use Klasse AIO on it? Should you wax it? etc.


I treat it the same as my paint. I used a polish if the spots are bad and follow with an AIO. Instead of using the SG, I usually dress it with a carnuba like P21s.


----------



## usnavydoc (Jan 9, 2005)

What are the steps involved when replacing the trim? I am concerned that the dealer will mess up my car more while trying to fix it.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

usnavydoc said:


> What are the steps involved when replacing the trim? I am concerned that the dealer will mess up my car more while trying to fix it.


All they have to be is careful. We did it all by hand and used pretty much only a screwdriver.


----------

